# Who could help me?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Years ago, I bought 2 cyclone seeders. The bags were near rotten, BUT the names and dates on them showed up ledegably enough to easily read. They each have different dates. The writting, (I think) is styled differently. One is in red, and one is in black. I had new bags made for them and would like to get the new bags restenciled with the old logos. Anyway/anybody do this??


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Look in your phone book under silk screening. If there is anyone near you they should be able to reproduce the logos. Most of them use computers now for set up and custom work is cheaper than it used to be.


----------

